# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Problem solver: New Tank Syndrome

## AquaticQuotient.com

Bad water is the biggest killer of fish in the aquarium and New Tank Syndrome (NTS) is one of the most common causes. Jeremy Gay describes how to recognise and fight it.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

